# Thermostat w/ wireless temp probe?



## bradleyheathhays (Apr 24, 2015)

Is anyone aware of a programmable hvac thermostat designed not to let the a/c run when it's below a certain temperature outside? If it exists I would imagine it would have to communicate wirelessly (wi-fi?) with an outside temperature probe.

Thanks


----------

